# giant spider in my fridge!?!?!



## kaisa

I found this guy in my fridge last night!!!??? No idea how he got in there but I almost fainted when I opened it and seen him running around..

anyone know what kind he is? ..... I orginally thought wolf spider but im not sure?

Check out his fangs and his evil smiley face on his back


----------



## davej

Probably came in as a hitchhiker on some fruit.


----------



## D-Man

He looks like a wolf spider to me. Those aren't fangs but a set of legs, like hands, for eating and holding prey. If it isn't a wolf spider... it could be a brown recluse or a fiddleback which are very poisonous, but I don't think so. Squish him or let him go outside around a tree stump. I agree with Dave though, he probably got in with your fruit or veggies or something. 

Cheers!
Dylan


----------



## onefishtwofish

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

wolf spider for sure


----------



## neven

looks like a hobo spider to me http://www.onewest.net/~dkv/hobospider/


----------



## bonsai dave

wow . I found one just like that in the bath tub last night but only bigger and he was not happy when i removed him from the tub...


----------



## Longimanus

It is not a wolf spider, it is a common house spider. It is a _Tegenaria_ species, most likely _duellica_. The hobo spider is also a _Tegenaria sp_., but they aren't common around here yet.

They are harmless, that is a male, he was probably out looking for a mate and somehow climbed into your fridge. Or he was on something that got put in the fridge. They can bite, but usually only if they get stuck in your clothes or bedding and are trapped.

Oh, as to the brown recluse spider comment, they are tiny spiders, this spider is quite large.


----------



## onefishtwofish

he was probably hot like every one else.................on a side note.........i notice my fish r not fond of spiders.............you would think that spiders fell in the water off trees all the time..................


----------



## TCR

i throw some spiders in my tank... the aro gets excited over them


----------



## Aquaman

bonsai dave said:


> wow . I found one just like that in the bath tub last night but only bigger and he was not happy when i removed him from the tub...


So was it with a rolled up newapaper and a bit of TP  ? no wonder he was unhappy ....


----------



## Nicklfire

i almost fainted looking at that picture


----------



## kaisa

nice to know he isn't poisonous and that those aren't fangs 

He spent the night in the fridge because i was too scared to catch him last night. He was running around like a mad man and it was too late to be screaming and dropping things. This morning was much easier to catch him since he could barely move  I let him warm up in the cup and adjust to warmer temps for a while and just released him in the garden a few minutes ago  As soon as I brought him outside he got really active in his cup and when released he ran quickly under a plant


----------



## gimlid

European house spider. Very common in the lower mainland and often confused with the wolf spider. Nowadays often called just the house spider.
Harmless, dont kill it. My understanding is they take a few seasons to get that big.


----------



## eternity302

DISGUSTING!!!
I'll send you my cat your way, he ends up with a dead spider daily, he can take care of your troubles!


----------



## effox

eternity302 said:


> DISGUSTING!!!
> I'll send you my cat your way, he ends up with a dead spider daily, he can take care of your troubles!


Mine too, a especially proficient moth hunter as well. Pretty impressive for such a lazy fat ass.


----------



## eternity302

effox said:


> Mine too, a especially proficient moth hunter as well. Pretty impressive for such a lazy fat ass.


Mine's 22lbs, beat that


----------



## Longimanus

He is venomous, all spiders have venom. But the venom isn't dangerous to humans. The bite would likely be an itchy patch, like a mosquito bite, though sometimes you can develop a bit of a sore from these guys too.


----------



## rah_rabbitry

A curious spider is a dead spider in my books... you stay hidden, or in your corner, and I leave you be. Kill the other bugs. You cross my path or, gasp!, get found on my clothes or bedding... goodnight!

I once had a Daddy Long Legs in my bedroom named Bob, he lived in the corner of the ceiling. He slowly starved b/c my room is a vacuum to help my allergies & asthma, lol. Anyway, one day Bob wandered during the day, I found him at bedtime on my pillow, under my blankets. He got evicted quickly.
Apparently they are one of the most venomous spiders, but their fangs are so short they can't pierce our skin!


----------



## Immus21

I've seen these before too. Usually my wife sends me a frantic message while I'm at work and I come home to a spider "under glass". My job is to make it go "away"... Sometimes they simply turn into a fishy snack, the alternative is the old sandal squash and toss. I personally think this spider of yours was loading up on the butter you have in your fridge


----------



## onefishtwofish

mmmmmmmmmmmmm..........butter


----------



## kaisa

lol i forgot to post this picture. this is where I orginally first saw him when I opened the fridge

He just wanted some BBQ Smokies


----------



## Punkys Dad

Hey...I had that style of dishes myself. My neighbors near the railroad tracks downhill from me have found Hobo spiders in their yards. The Hobos do have a toxic bite so be careful of them, they have a big brown bump on them as if they're carrying a rucksack like a hobo.


----------



## petlaur

Lol kaisa, looks like you've got these guys trained to go after your BBQ leftovers. YUMMY!!!


----------



## cichlid

thats a big one! ( thats what she said) lol

heres a couple pictures of one I found at work, they arn't as clear but you can see the outline. I captured it into a gaterade bottle. it was the same shape as a black widow, but didnt have the hour glass. I was reading online that theres hundreds of different kinds of black widow spiders. One was the western black widow that didnt have any markings... we found two that looked Identical to it at my fiances house, they look freaky.










http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/members/cichlid-1423/albums/my-tanks/310-picture-525.jpg


----------



## cichlid




----------



## gimlid

I see alot of spiders at work too. Often on repair jobs I have to go into tight crawlspaces filled with webs.
I have seen and id'd Hobo spiders and millions of house spiders (some obscenely large). I have never seen a black widow though. I am sure I have seen abandoned webs though. I saw a balck widow web once at the Montreal Olympic Park and the web is unique. They love small areas like that bottle. I never stick my hands into suff without shining a light first.
I hate spiders but they are so fascinating I never kill them, except once when I had a very large house spider crawl into my hair and then my hoody. I ripped off my hoody and jumped on it till I was sure he was dead. he was. Biggest one I ever saw and it had a strange white coloured body with black legs


----------



## rah_rabbitry

THe way it's standing in this pic looks like a black widow to me... ick, gross!! Why can't they have stubby legs??



cichlid said:


>


----------



## Longimanus

That is a false widow, a _Steatoda sp_. Harmless to humans.

I love the pics of the spider on the smokies, that is awesome!


----------



## Hammer

Longimanus,

you are the spider person...Okay..final question. What kind of spider was the giant one in the third Lord of the Rings- "The Return of the King?" 

Just kidding, I am always a student of the creepy crawlies, swimmers, and slitherers. 

Hammer


----------



## Longimanus

Lol! Shelob was an Ungoliant, yeah I'm a Lord of the Rings geek.
I love spiders, they are fascinating.


----------



## rescuepenguin

Anything that eats mosquitos is a friend of mine.

Steve


----------

